#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  The most Popular Game engine Unity Stable release Announced!

## Assassin

The most popular game engine in the world, Unity recently has a new stable release. The Unity team released Unity 2017.1, which is now available for download. The Unity team announced that they are striving to deliver the best performance across all emerging platforms and in this line they are creating cross-platform databases based on the concept of "create once, deploy everywhere ".
With this announcement, they also shared the Unity roadmap and described all the new features contained in this latest release.

New tools for telling stories and sequences in the game specially designed for artists and designers.Collaboration, live analysis tools for better efficiencyUnity Collaborate is released betaSeveral improvements in 2DThe Playables API is now available in Unity 2017Ambisonic audio supportImproved support for Visual Studio, including Mac OSThe active packet finder is in beta

The unit has changed the game development field since its creation. With these latest enhancements and features, we are confident that Unity 2017.1 will win the hearts of the gaming community. 
You can download Unity 2017.1 from here.

----------

